# America will probably not make the World Cup!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Doh..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, just about sums up americans' knowledge of any thing outside their own shores!  :roll:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 



Good old Yanks!!!


Andy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The moral of the story - don't catch a plane in the US headed for Cape Town (well not if you want to get there).


----------

